# Turkc-HAHAHA-n



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

"Ataman's Siena" - Benetton Treviso 62-65 

I found very interesting some posts in the TB forum about Mirsad Turkcan (the muslim Serb Yehovic): "MVP of the Euroleague", "a true winner", "a great player always on fire"... 
What? 

Let's see his stats: 
2pts: 0/6 
3pts: 0/2 
rbds: 5 
fouls: 5 
points: 0 
minutes: 29 
ranking: -5 

C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S 
What kind of great player... really, A TRUE WINNER!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well ... the bad day can be for everyone ... 
The today's Mirsad wasn't the real Mirsad of the usual 15-20 rebounds per game in the italian league ...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry, but you're wrong. It was not an exception in the career and in the season of Mirsad Yehovic. He misses always the important games. Always, always, always, he's the classical player without balls, a loser. 
What did he win in his career? Something in an amatorial championship like the Turkish league, where there are two teams. Nothing more. Ask to some supporters of Paris Saint Germain or CSKA Moscow what they think about Yehovic. And now, ask to some "senese" too...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

How come this unconformity on the final score?
Listening at the game on the net I've learned it was 65-62.
Then the official score on the Euroleague was 65-64.
I've seen the game on tv yesterday evening and is, again, 65-62.
To be honest, the Bulleru's 3 pointer in the las minute was a 2 pointer. So should be 64-62.
But what a strange game.
1st quarter all Treviso, the game seems already had a winner.
16 points lead by mid-game.
Then something happened. Like last year Treviso seems to be coursed by a strange illness, call it vertigo or something. Siena play with desperation, Treviso was stuck in a dark hole, standing still. 
Time out, camera on Messina's face:" what's wrong, look at the expression of your faces! Worried faces, why, you are not the ones to be worried, they are... come on, have fan, do something simple, let's play!" 
But it didn't worked. Treviso was sinking and by miffle-last quarter Siena had overtaken Tv. From -16 to +6, 3 minutes to go, all the odds was on Siena. Camera on Ataman, all sweat up and smiling, camera on Messina, the eyes of the tiger.
2 minutes to go, Siena "hey, we have won" mentally celebrates.
Mistake, mistakes on the court and Treviso catch on. 
90" to go and here Bulleri, completely out of the game but not benched by Messina, scored 7 ponts, 4/4 free trows + a 3 pointer. End of a strange game.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> End of a strange game.


Watching this game I was remembering Kinder Bologna - Panathinaikos, final game of the last edition of the Euroleague. 

Coach Messina made some of the same mistakes of this game: he forgot on the bench some players who played a great first half (2002: Granger; 2003: Marconato). It seems that he can't keep in his hands a "already-won-game", that he can't handle the advantage he has. It's not the first time it happens. I got the idea that Messina is not so cold as it seems. 
The differences... Bulleri instead of Becirovic. Boys, this guy has two iron balls, while the Slovenian is just a very talented player. But his underpaints tremble in the decisive moments.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>
> 
> 2003: Marconato


"Big" Denis had 4 fouls already at the end of the 2/4, if I remember well.



> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>
> The differences... Bulleri instead of Becirovic. Boys, this guy has two iron balls, while the Slovenian is just a very talented player. But his underpaints tremble in the decisive moments.


I agree, the Bullo is great and he's a hope for NT too.


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

Yea' guys,
Turckan is a big big LOOSER!!!!!!And I can't turn off my laughts!!!
Senese's fans: I hope I've enjoied your Barcellona's tour!!
I've never won nothing!!
Excuseme, but that's the truth!

Bulleri is a big hope for our NT, he had to improve , but is alrady a good playa' with strong guts!!
But when the team goes down he's the first that's loose the game's pulse!He' s not already a really playmaker!But time's with him!
Bye Bruce


----------

